# Meteo Tomar



## lsalvador (18 Jul 2008 às 11:59)

Ola pessoal,

É com muito agrado que anuncio que vou instalar a minha estação em Tomar. Perco os dados em Alhos-Vedros, mas com os dados do nosso colega Hotspot da Moita ficamos muito bem servidos.

O site já esta em construção, podem ir vendo os avanços em Meteo Tomar. Os dados pela minha previsão vão ficar on-line durante o mês de Agosto.

Fiquem bem pessoal.


----------



## vitamos (18 Jul 2008 às 12:11)

Folgo em saber! 

Tomar é meteorológicamente muito interessante! Se acompanharem a estação de Tomar no site do IM por exemplo podem constatar as interessantes mínimas no Inverno e alguns dias bem quentes no Verão! Aliás foi em Tomar que apanhei algumas temperaturas negativas em manhãs muito menos frias nas redondezas! Curiosamente e pelo que sei é muito raro nevar na cidade!

Ter uma estação com dados online de um membro deste fórum é excelente para monitorizarmos melhor as especificidades deste local!

Ah e para quem não conhece, visitem Tomar! É uma cidade muito bonita!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Jul 2008 às 12:26)

vitamos disse:


> Ter uma estação com dados online de um membro deste fórum é excelente para monitorizarmos melhor as especificidades deste local!



É óptimo saber que a estação vai ser instalada em Tomar. 
Será uma estação a considerar pela sua fiabilidade, que tem vindo a evidenciar-se até hoje, e servirá de ponto de comparação com a estação do IM.

Parabéns pela ideia e pela iniciativa, *lsalvador*.


----------



## HotSpot (18 Jul 2008 às 15:58)

Lá se vai a minha estação gémea para longe 

Mas vai para um local interessante e vai ter uma instalação bem mais fiavel. E claro num local pouco participado e analizado aqui no forum. Ela que faça boa viagem até lá.

ps: o site está a ficar porreiro.


----------



## Thomar (18 Jul 2008 às 19:43)

lsalvador disse:


> Ola pessoal,
> 
> É com muito agrado que anuncio que vou instalar a minha estação em Tomar. Perco os dados em Alhos-Vedros, mas com os dados do nosso colega Hotspot da Moita ficamos muito bem servidos.
> 
> ...



  *  Que fixe!!! *   

Afinal *lsalvador* o que me disseste à uns meses atrás, sempre conseguiste realizar!

Vamos ser    para sempre!!!  

Estou ansioso por ver as fotos da estação e os dados on-line! 

Muitos parabéns!   

_P.S. Como compreendem não posso deixar de estar muito efusivo...    e exagerar nos smilies _


----------



## Angelstorm (19 Jul 2008 às 11:34)

Finalmente, uma estação em Tomar.
Bom trabalho.
Um abraço da Linhaceira.


----------



## lsalvador (19 Jul 2008 às 12:24)

Obrigado pessoal pelo apoio dado.


----------



## lsalvador (29 Jul 2008 às 11:14)

Bom dia malta,

Tenho quase o site pronto, gostaria de ter uma opinião vossa.


----------



## vitamos (29 Jul 2008 às 12:38)

lsalvador disse:


> Bom dia malta,
> 
> Tenho quase o site pronto, gostaria de ter uma opinião vossa.




A informação está lá toda e o acesso é fácil a todas as partes do site! Gosto imenso da "cara" do site: A página de entrada está muito bem conseguida e o jogo de cores salienta muito bem o principal da página, ou seja, os dados meteorológicos em tempo real!

Acho que podias com o tempo ir acrescentando umas fotos de Tomar! Fica sempre bem!


----------



## lsalvador (29 Jul 2008 às 12:48)

Sim, esse também é o objectivo, dar a conhecer a cidade, a região, locais de interesse.

Mas isso é com tempo.


----------



## Thomar (12 Ago 2008 às 15:17)

lsalvador disse:


> Bom dia malta,
> 
> Tenho quase o site pronto, gostaria de ter uma opinião vossa.



Claro! 

Gostei muito das alterações que fizeste desde o dia 18-07-08. 

Concordo com o *vitamos* quando diz que: 





vitamos disse:


> A informação está lá toda e o acesso é fácil a todas as partes do site! Gosto imenso da "cara" do site: A página de entrada está muito bem conseguida e o jogo de cores salienta muito bem o principal da página, ou seja, os dados meteorológicos em tempo real!
> Acho que podias com o tempo ir acrescentando umas fotos de Tomar! Fica sempre bem!



Por isso *lsalvador* continua o bom desenvolvimento do site http://www.meteotomar.info/ 
e se precisares de ajuda em alguma coisa (ex: fotos de tomar, ou mais alguns dados), estarei inteiramente ao teu dispôr!!!


----------



## HotSpot (12 Ago 2008 às 19:29)

Ponto da situação segundo o LSALVADOR:

- Estação montada em Tomar (Meteo Alhos-Vedros acabou)
- Falta instalarem a ADSL para começar a debitar dados para a Internet
- Condições óptimas para instalação da estação.

Aqui fica a primeira foto do anemometro, quando tiver mais posto aqui.


----------



## HotSpot (12 Ago 2008 às 21:10)

O Pluviometro:






O Radiation Shield:


----------



## lsalvador (17 Set 2008 às 21:51)

Ola pessoal, eu continuo a esperar e desesperar para que a PT monte a linha ADSL. Desde o dia 31 de Julho  que espero a mesma, só mesmo neste pais tal pode acontecer.

Hoje, para o mais engraçada de tudo , recebi uma chamada do apoio a clientes a perguntar se estava tudo bem, se o serviço se encontrava como pretendia, coitado, levou por contar. Perguntei se andava a gozar com a minha cara , pois so fui contactado uma vez no passado dia 14 de Agosto e ate hoje nada mais, espero e desespero pelo serviço. O mais curioso de tudo, dito por ele  , é que tinha a informação que ja estava tudo instalado e a funcionar. Claro que deu vontade de rir.

É a história da curta vida do MeteoTomar 

A ver vamos como corre nos próximos dias.


----------



## Thomar (17 Set 2008 às 22:15)

Existem coisas que hoje ainda em dia se passam em Portugal e que já muitos anos não se deveriam passar. Mais palavras para quê?!...


----------



## lsalvador (22 Set 2008 às 11:18)

Novo desenrolar da ADSL para o MeteoTomar.

Depois de troca de vários mails, inclusive o último com conhecimento para a DECO e para a ANACOM, hoje para meu espanto, anularam-me a encomenda 

Vamos ver o desenrolar da história.


----------



## lsalvador (2 Out 2008 às 10:33)

Bom dia pessoal,

Depois de muitas voltas com a PT, hoje fui informado pelos mesmos que não me podem instalar a ADSL porque a Pt não tem vagas na zona para instalar a linha telefonica , será que não ouve nenhuma vaga disponivel desde a data de encomenda? 31 de Julho , _no comments_

Os dados vão ficar online durante o mês de outubro, não com a regularidade que estava a espera mas sim, com estes novos serviços gratuitos mensais de 100mb. Vai ficar a actualizar o site a cada 10 minutos.

Bem pessoal, é assim a vida da estação do MeteoTomar.


----------



## AnDré (2 Out 2008 às 12:22)

lsalvador disse:


> Bom dia pessoal,
> 
> Depois de muitas voltas com a PT, hoje fui informado pelos mesmos que não me podem instalar a ADSL porque a Pt não tem vagas na zona para instalar a linha telefonica , será que não ouve nenhuma vaga disponivel desde a data de encomenda? 31 de Julho , _no comments_
> 
> ...



Bom dia Isalvador.

Epá, que bela treta!
Bem, mas fico contente por ver que não é isso que vai impedir a estação MeteoTomar de ficar on-line!

Assim que estiver em pleno funcionamento avisa!
A ver se com os serviços gratuitos mensais, as coisas correm melhor!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Out 2008 às 12:31)

Sim, realmente as instalações de linha sempre foram uma treta.
Quando quis aderir a outro servidor de Internet tive de esperar 9 meses pela colocação de uma nova linha, nem imaginam o desespero que foi. 
De qualquer forma, essa estação há-de funcionar em pleno brevemente.
Parabéns, *lsalvador*.


----------



## HotSpot (14 Mar 2009 às 18:08)

Vamos ver se é desta que o Salvador consegue deixar a estação online.

Para já primeiros dados no Wunderground

http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=ITOMAR232


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Mar 2009 às 18:26)

HotSpot disse:


> Vamos ver se é desta que o Salvador consegue deixar a estação online.
> 
> Para já primeiros dados no Wunderground
> 
> http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=ITOMAR232



Esperemos que consiga deixá-la online.

Para já, é uma excelente notícia !


----------



## HotSpot (12 Jun 2009 às 12:55)

Parece que é desta que o MeteoTomar fica a funcionar. 

http://www.meteotomar.info

http://www.wunderground.com/weathers...p?ID=ITOMAR232


----------



## Thomar (12 Jun 2009 às 13:22)

HotSpot disse:


> Parece que é desta que o MeteoTomar fica a funcionar.
> 
> http://www.meteotomar.info
> 
> http://www.wunderground.com/weathers...p?ID=ITOMAR232



Esperemos que Sim!  

 para o *ISalvador* que já andava desesperado


----------



## AnDré (12 Jun 2009 às 13:37)

HotSpot disse:


> Parece que é desta que o MeteoTomar fica a funcionar.
> 
> http://www.meteotomar.info
> 
> http://www.wunderground.com/weathers...p?ID=ITOMAR232



A pouco e pouco, as estações meteorológicas amadoras são chegando a todo o lado.
Ainda há pouco, quando estava a ver as temperaturas mínimas desta noite no Algarve, reparei que já vão em 10 estações. Todas a transmitir os dados on-line.

Parabéns ISalvador pelo MeteoTomar.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Jun 2009 às 19:44)

Vamos ver se é desta. 

Boa sorte para o projecto *MeteoTomar* !


----------



## lsalvador (15 Jun 2009 às 09:47)

Bom dia pessoal,

Infelizmente não foi desta que ficou a funcionar. A Banda larga é estreita de mais e esta sempre a cair e o seu consumo abismal. Tenho de voltar a falar com a PT para ver se as linhas ADSL já estão disponiveis.

Um abraço a todos e um obrigado pelo apoio.


----------



## lsalvador (17 Jun 2009 às 13:59)

Ola Malta,

Novos desenvolvimentos para o Meteo Tomar. Mais uma vez foi pedido uma ligação ADSL para o local, a ver vamos se é desta que a PT tem linhas disponíveis para instalar o serviço.

Mal saiba novidades vou comunicando.


----------



## lsalvador (18 Jun 2009 às 15:54)

lsalvador disse:


> Ola Malta,
> 
> Novos desenvolvimentos para o Meteo Tomar. Mais uma vez foi pedido uma ligação ADSL para o local, a ver vamos se é desta que a PT tem linhas disponíveis para instalar o serviço.
> 
> Mal saiba novidades vou comunicando.



Bem malta cá estou eu novamente com tristes noticias. A PT ainda não tem linhas ADSL disponíveis, nem previsão para tal. 

É triste mas é verdade. Espero que me dêem noticias brevemente com novidades mas acho que vai ser difícil.

O ideal era haver alguma comunidade wireless na zona que desse uma passagem para os dados serem colocados na net, mas parece-me também difícil. 

Outras ideias serão bem vindas, mas a Banda larga não é o ideal pois esta constantemente a cair.


----------



## lsalvador (23 Ago 2009 às 10:36)

Bem malta, mais uma vez a tentar por o MeteoTomar a funcionar.

Mas desta é que tenho esperança que seja de vez.

Um obrigado a todos e visitem o Meteo Tomar.

MeteoTomar


----------



## HotSpot (23 Ago 2009 às 13:29)

Yep, parece que é desta


----------



## ACalado (23 Ago 2009 às 13:56)

Pareçe mesmo que é desta


----------



## lsalvador (24 Ago 2009 às 11:47)

Bem malta já vão 24h a bombar e sem falhas. Parece-me que é desta.


----------



## Thomar (24 Ago 2009 às 12:11)

lsalvador disse:


> Bem malta já vão 24h a bombar e sem falhas. Parece-me que é desta.



Bom dia! 

Esperei quase 24h para ver se realmente era desta... e parece que sim!  

Parabéns *Isalvador*  , depois de tantas peripécias esperemos que a "net" não se vá abaixo. 

Já agora, estive a dar uma nova olhada no site e deixa-me dar-te uma sugestão, que tal colocares o link para o _wunderground_ ? 
Já vi também que a estação está em processo de acreditação no _meteoclimatic_.

*MeteoTomar*


----------



## Kraliv (24 Ago 2009 às 12:38)

Boas,



Olha..olha...finalmente!! A ver se tens sorte e isso se aguenta.







E sem necessidade do Wireless do MaCadonaldis


----------



## lsalvador (24 Ago 2009 às 19:36)

Ola Malta,

A webcam ja esta activa, amanha vai mudar de sitio mas ja lá esta.

O historico ja esta preenchido ( Obrigado HotSpot  )

Um obrigado a todos e visitem. Podem ver os historicos, pois em termos de frio vai ser um inverno interessante se manter a mesma pedalada.


----------



## HotSpot (25 Ago 2009 às 16:08)

Uma interessante comparação entre 2 estações:


----------



## lsalvador (27 Ago 2009 às 21:00)

Curiosidades de Janeiro de 2009

TEMPERATURA MAXIMA  = 17.3 ºC DIA 17 
MAXIMA MAIS BAIXA   = 9.6 ºC DIA 14 
TEMPERATURA MINIMA  = -6.9 ºC DIA 09 
MINIMA MAIS ALTA    = 13.5 ºC DIA 23 

Novembro de 2008

TEMPERATURA MAX MED = 18.58 ºC 
TEMPERATURA MIN MED = 0.96 ºC 
TEMPERATURA MEDIA   = 8.59 ºC 

   <0          9 
=> 0 a 4.9  19  
=> 5 a 9.9  2


----------



## HotSpot (31 Ago 2009 às 11:31)

Mais umas comparações:


----------



## rozzo (31 Ago 2009 às 11:52)

HotSpot, está interessante, mas só uma questão!
Onde foste buscar os valores máximos e mínimos da estação IM?
É que por exemplo ontem 41.0 não foi o máximo dos registos à hora certa? 
Provavelmente assim estarias a subestimar as máximas e a sobrestimar as mínimas na estação do IM..
Desculpa se entendi mal, mas estou a questionar só porque assim estarias realmente a comparar os extremos da estação do Isalvador com não-extremos (embora próximos) da estação IM, o que poderia induzir um pouco em erro na diferença de amplitudes existente nas 2 estações..


----------



## HotSpot (31 Ago 2009 às 12:03)

rozzo disse:


> HotSpot, está interessante, mas só uma questão!
> Onde foste buscar os valores máximos e mínimos da estação IM?
> É que por exemplo ontem 41.0 não foi o máximo dos registos à hora certa?
> Provavelmente assim estarias a subestimar as máximas e a sobrestimar as mínimas na estação do IM..
> Desculpa se entendi mal, mas estou a questionar só porque assim estarias realmente a comparar os extremos da estação do Isalvador com não-extremos (embora próximos) da estação IM, o que poderia induzir um pouco em erro na diferença de amplitudes existente nas 2 estações..



No site do IM podes consultar os extremos dos 7 dias anteriores em modo gráfico.

Vais aos gráficos de observação e no menu à direita mudas para "Variação Diária" e os valores que aparecem são os extremos do dia.

Resta uma dúvida, se esses valores de extremos são realmente as máximas e mínimas instantâneas, ou, os extremos de cada período de 10 minutos.

Parece-me a mim que o meteotomar está a debitar valores muito certinhos tendo em conta que está num vale 5 metros abaixo de Valdonas.

Na webcam do meteotomar podes ver uma colina no fundo. É nessa colina que está a estação do IM.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (31 Ago 2009 às 12:30)

HotSpot disse:


> Resta uma dúvida, se esses valores de extremos são realmente as máximas e mínimas instantâneas, ou, os extremos de cada período de 10 minutos.



Em rigor, cerca de 41,2 ºC de máxima, ontem na estação de Valdonas do IM.

Quase a média horária coincidia totalmente com o período da temperatura máxima.

Também costumo visualizar esta opção dos gráficos e históricos no IM, mas em gráficos deste género com uma escala mais espaçada é quase necessário medir o gráfico ao milímetro, utilizando a imagem do rato, para tentar determinar as décimas com rigor.

E sim, HotSpot, nos gráficos saem sempre as máximas e mínimas absolutas, medidas nas estações automáticas entre as 0h e as 23:59h, pois já o pude comprovar várias vezes.

Já nas estações clássicas, as synops apenas contabilizam as mínimas até às 9h e as máximas até às 18h, para efeitos climatológicos, o que em certos eventos poderá originar a perda desses extremos para o dia seguinte, pois na verdade nunca se perdem, mas são retardados.


----------



## rozzo (31 Ago 2009 às 14:19)

Eu sei que tem essa secção HotSpot, estava era exactamente a perguntar se tinhas ido tirar daí os valores ou tinhas visto valores horários 
Então OK pronto! Pena é nessa secção da página do IM só haver em gráfico, com os óbvios erros associados que temos de cometer ao tirar a "olhómetro" valores à décima..
E sim penso que sejam as máximas e mínimas absolutas do dia, pois nos registos de 10 em 10 min vem sempre a máxima e mínima desse período..


----------



## Vince (1 Set 2009 às 11:43)

Realmente está muito interessante o comparativo. Mostra que uma estação amadora desde que montada com paixão e saber com as devidas precauções como os RS's, etc, pode ter dados bastante fiáveis.


----------



## lsalvador (1 Set 2009 às 14:52)

Depois de um dia em baixo, devido a ter tido uma falha de luz, o site esta novamente online e com cara "lavada".

Um obrigado a todos.


----------



## lsalvador (2 Set 2009 às 17:25)

Actualização do MeteoTomar.

Adicionado novas funcionalidades ao Meteo Tomar, como o caso de várias webcam's.


----------



## AnDré (2 Set 2009 às 18:05)

lsalvador disse:


> Actualização do MeteoTomar.
> 
> Adicionado novas funcionalidades ao Meteo Tomar, como o caso de várias webcam's.



Cada vez melhor, e com mais informação!! 

Parabéns!


----------



## lsalvador (24 Set 2009 às 14:52)

Ola malta,

Ontem fez 1 mês que o MeteoTomar esta online com a banda larga a enviar dados para a rede. Durante este tempo foi muito consistente o envio, tendo cerca de 3 quebras e resolvidas rapidamente.

As visitas ao site superaram as minhas expectativas, passaram as 1000 visitas mensais e com a chegada do inverno, acho, que só tem tendência a subir. Já alguns blog's de referencia da zona, usam a informação partilhada, também um objectivo alcançado. 

Agora é esperar que tudo continue a correr bem e sempre a tentar melhorar a qualidade dos dados.

Obrigado malta e principalmente a quem me ajudou neste projecto.


----------



## lsalvador (4 Out 2009 às 12:45)

Mais um avanço no MeteoTomar, foi acabo de instalar um novo sensor de temperatura / humidade pois o anterior estava a sofrer do mal das oregon, começou a perder qualidades a detectar a humidade.

Foi também feito um novo RS em condições, pois já que era necessário mexer foi feito de raiz.

Obrigado malta.


----------



## Thomar (4 Out 2009 às 12:56)

lsalvador disse:


> Mais um avanço no MeteoTomar, foi acabo de instalar um novo sensor de temperatura / humidade pois o anterior estava a sofrer do mal das oregon, começou a perder qualidades a detectar a humidade.
> 
> Foi também feito um novo RS em condições, pois já que era necessário mexer foi feito de raiz.
> 
> Obrigado malta.



Boas notícias! Sempre a melhorar! 

Continua o bom trabalho *Isalvador*!  

Já agora, aproveito para dar os parabéns (com algum atraso) pela página relativa a  das webcams das estações meteorológicas amadoras, pois permite-nos uma visão das condições atmosféricas do norte ao sul do país!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Out 2009 às 14:30)

lsalvador disse:


> Mais um avanço no MeteoTomar, foi acabo de instalar um novo sensor de temperatura / humidade pois o anterior estava a sofrer do mal das oregon, começou a perder qualidades a detectar a humidade.
> 
> Foi também feito um novo RS em condições, pois já que era necessário mexer foi feito de raiz.
> 
> Obrigado malta.



Parabéns por mais um importante avanço.


----------



## lsalvador (4 Out 2009 às 20:51)

Fotos do novo RS.

Artesanal, mas parece-me que ficou em condições.











Pessoal, eu não levo a mal, mas não sou ISalvador mas sim LSalvador


----------



## Thomar (4 Out 2009 às 23:34)

lsalvador disse:


> Fotos do novo RS.
> (...)Artesanal, mas parece-me que ficou em condições.



Ficou com muito bom aspecto! 


lsalvador disse:


> Pessoal, eu não levo a mal, mas não sou *ISalvador* mas sim *LSalvador*



Ups, :assobio: . _Mea culpa_ *lsalvador*.


----------



## Kraliv (5 Out 2009 às 03:19)

lsalvador disse:


> Fotos do novo RS.
> 
> Artesanal, mas parece-me que ficou em condições.
> 
> ...





Ficou altamente!! 

Quase quase como o meu primeiro RS...


Parabéns pelo site, andou difícil mas agora está aí um Sr. Site


----------



## joseoliveira (5 Out 2009 às 04:16)

lsalvador disse:


> Fotos do novo RS.
> 
> Artesanal, mas parece-me que ficou em condições.



Não querendo de forma alguma quebrar o entusiasmo, bem pelo contrário, qual o espaço existente entre os pratos? 
A menos que não passe de uma ilusão de óptica pela foto, parece existir muito espaço!


----------



## lsalvador (5 Out 2009 às 09:47)

tem cerca de 1cm de espaçamento entre os pratos.


----------



## lsalvador (1 Nov 2009 às 14:49)

Mais uma evolução em Back-Office, o Pc, a estação e o router, levaram uma UPS para manter a estação online, para o mau tempo que ai vêem, pois durante o mau tempo, existe sempre umas pequenas falhas eléctricas e estando um pouco afastado das cidades ai as falhas são mais frequentes.

Um abraço malta.


----------



## joseoliveira (1 Nov 2009 às 16:22)

lsalvador,

Tanto a disposição gráfica como as cores escolhidas estão de facto muito boas, parabéns.  

Voltando àquela questão dos pratos (esqueci de voltar aqui para o confirmar), se realmente a distância entre os mesmos é de 1 cm, por me parecerem muito distanciados, talvez seja porque os pratos, no caso de serem fundos, aparentemente não têm tanta profundidade como os do meu RS. São Domplex ou ...?

Escusado será dizer que quanto mais fundos (não se tratando de uma protecção perfeitamente adequada e certificada para o efeito) melhor, para que o seu interior permaneça escuro impedindo a entrada de qualquer radiação! Acredito que esse pormenor não tenha sido esquecido.


----------



## Zapiao (1 Nov 2009 às 16:33)

A RS está bem localizada nesse poste com essa vegetaçao?


----------



## lsalvador (16 Nov 2009 às 11:50)

Boas pessoal,

É com enorme prazer que comunico que a Estação de Tomar levou a certificação máxima do Meteoclimatic.

Um grande avanço para a credibilidade dos dados.


----------



## Thomar (16 Nov 2009 às 12:11)

lsalvador disse:


> Boas pessoal,
> 
> É com enorme prazer que comunico que a Estação de Tomar levou a certificação máxima do Meteoclimatic.
> 
> Um grande avanço para a credibilidade dos dados.



Ena, boas notícias!  

Parabéns por mais esse avanço *lsalvador*. 

Agora já posso também consultar os dados nos mapas do meteoclimatic.
Já aparece hoje na lista dos dez mais de precipitação, com 8mm!


----------



## Kraliv (16 Nov 2009 às 14:36)

lsalvador disse:


> Boas pessoal,
> 
> É com enorme prazer que comunico que a Estação de Tomar levou a certificação máxima do Meteoclimatic.
> 
> Um grande avanço para a credibilidade dos dados.





Parabéns!!

É sempre um enorme prazer e orgulho podermos visualizar mais uma estação no Meteoclimatic.



abc


----------



## lsalvador (13 Fev 2010 às 17:02)

Serve para informar que a Webcam do MeteoTomar mudou de posição, passado estar virada para Norte.


----------



## Thomar (24 Fev 2010 às 17:35)

Muito bom o novo visual do MeteoTomar, *lsalvador*. 
Gostei também da introdução das noticias do IM.
Continua o bom trabalho!


----------



## lsalvador (26 Fev 2010 às 12:23)

Foram adicionados gráficos em modo Flash feitos no momento da consulta


----------



## lsalvador (17 Abr 2010 às 11:00)

Bem pessoal, será feito uma grande alteração ao meteotomar. 

A estação Oregon wmr968 vai ser substituída por uma *Davis 6152* .

Depois de cerca de 1 mês na alfandega, finalmente me foi entregue. A data da instalação ainda não sei bem, mas com certeza será até ao final do mês de Abril, na pior das hipóteses no inicio de Maio.

Mais novidades serão comunicadas


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Abr 2010 às 13:32)

lsalvador disse:


> Bem pessoal, será feito uma grande alteração ao meteotomar.
> 
> A estação Oregon wmr968 vai ser substituída por uma *Davis 6152* .
> 
> ...



Muitos parabéns por mais esta vitória do MeteoTomar.

Ansioso pelos novos dados.


----------



## lsalvador (7 Jun 2010 às 16:40)

Bem, tudo indica que será esta semana que se vai proceder a instalação da Davis. 

O site ja foi alterado, estando de cara lavada. Espera-se também que seja colocada uma nova webcam, que se espera que chegue esta semana. 

É uma semana cheia de novidades (assim o espero, depois de tanto tempo e tantos contra-tempos)


----------



## lsalvador (12 Jun 2010 às 18:57)

Davis a bombar


----------



## lsalvador (13 Jun 2010 às 19:22)

Primeiras fotos da Davis do MeteoTomar.

Para já esta montada conforme o possível, pois mais tarde ira mudar de sitio.














A estação esta montada a cerca de 3 metros. 
O anemometro esta a cerca de 8 metros.


----------



## HotSpot (15 Jun 2010 às 08:55)

Mais uma Davis a bombar no rectângulo. A instalação pode ser muito melhorada mas para já está bem boa.

Sei melhor que ninguém o que o Salvador tem passado para ter o meteotomar a funcionar. O teu esforço e dedicação, são um exemplo para todos.


----------



## lsalvador (5 Jul 2010 às 10:10)

Bem pessoal, mais uma novidade do MeteoTomar.

Agora com a chegada da ADSL (finalmente, depois de 3 anos do primeiro pedido) webcam em directo no site.


----------



## lsalvador (7 Jul 2010 às 17:04)

Outra novidade é uma das Rádios da Cidade de Tomar, mais concretamente a Radio Herzt se basear no MeteoTomar para dar os valores do momento em directo na emissão e terem colocado um stick no site com os valores no momento.

É sempre bom ver o nosso trabalho reconhecido.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Jul 2010 às 03:05)

Parabéns pelos mais recentes resultados.


----------



## GARFEL (8 Jul 2010 às 09:51)

por mim tinhas uma estatua na praça da republica junto á da de 
d.gualdim paes
parabens luis pelo teu trabalho e pela tua dedicação
qualquer coisa que necessites daqui da terra 
abraço 
garfel


----------



## lsalvador (8 Jul 2010 às 09:58)

GARFEL disse:


> por mim tinhas uma estatua na praça da republica junto á da de
> d.gualdim paes
> parabens luis pelo teu trabalho e pela tua dedicação
> qualquer coisa que necessites daqui da terra
> ...



Não é preciso tanto 

Agora a radio ai de casa passou a ser a Hertz de certesa 

Para Agosto vais ter mais novidades


----------



## GARFEL (8 Jul 2010 às 14:13)

mais novidades ???
olá ?!?!?!?!?
em relação há hertz infelizmente não apresentam os meus gostos musicais
aliás nem a hertz nem nenhuma em portugal
embora haja uma ou outra que se aproximam ligeiramente
e.......tava aqui a pensar
ainda me dá na bolha 
e com os dados que a  estação fornece,  fazer um LIGEIRO  estudo desses dados e publicá-los num jornal aqui da região
vamos ver
vamos ver


----------



## lsalvador (8 Jul 2010 às 14:17)

GARFEL disse:


> mais novidades ???
> olá ?!?!?!?!?
> em relação há hertz infelizmente não apresentam os meus gostos musicais
> aliás nem a hertz nem nenhuma em portugal
> ...



Tens hipótese de publicar algo nos jornais da região?

Tens PM


----------



## zejorge (8 Jul 2010 às 15:20)

Olá Luís

Apesar de, em privado, já lhe ter dado os parabéns pelas inovações, na MeteoTomar, nunca é de mais publicamente renovar esses votos.

Um abraço


----------



## lsalvador (8 Jul 2010 às 15:22)

Um obrigado a todos.


----------



## lsalvador (31 Jul 2010 às 17:56)

Finalmente a webcam voltou a estar a funcionar


----------



## lsalvador (3 Ago 2010 às 12:44)

E agora a webcam em tempo real.


----------



## GARFEL (3 Ago 2010 às 22:16)

meteo tomar...............sempre a bombar


----------



## lsalvador (23 Ago 2010 às 11:14)

Bem pessoal, hoje faz 1 ano que o MeteoTomar ficou a funcionar com dados online.  Muitas evoluções foram feitas, algumas previstas que já estão na calha.

Um obrigado a todos os que apoiaram este projecto.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Ago 2010 às 11:29)

Parabéns ao MeteoTomar. 

Os meus projectos ainda têm muito para evoluir até chegar à fase do site.


----------



## zejorge (23 Ago 2010 às 14:37)

Olá Luís

Os meus sinceros parabéns pelo primeiro aniversário da MeteoTomar.

Ainda jovem, mas com muitas provas já dadas....

Um abraço

Zejorge


----------



## GARFEL (23 Ago 2010 às 20:17)

boas
parabens mais uma vez
e esta é decifrada mas tu entendes
 o templario está á espera
abraço


----------



## lsalvador (24 Ago 2010 às 08:47)

O MeteoTomar no primeiro ano teve um total de visitas de 17.557.

Um obrigado a todos


----------



## lsalvador (28 Nov 2010 às 13:40)

Uma imagem engraçada acabada de ser apanhada na webcam

Uma Águia.






Nada de clubismos SFF, se não apago o post.


----------



## AndréFrade (28 Nov 2010 às 13:49)

lsalvador disse:


> Uma imagem engraçada acabada de ser apanhada na webcam
> 
> Uma Águia.
> 
> ...



Exelente apanhado


----------



## Zapiao (28 Nov 2010 às 16:00)

Era complicado apanhar um dragao empoleirado nesses cabos


----------



## jflores (29 Nov 2010 às 14:52)

Amigo lsalvador

Onde para essab Oregon wmr968.
Tenho uma estação comprada no Lidl mas sabe a pouco.
Contacto:
jflores1957@gmail.com


----------



## lsalvador (29 Nov 2010 às 14:55)

jflores disse:


> Amigo lsalvador
> 
> Onde para essab Oregon wmr968.
> Tenho uma estação comprada no Lidl mas sabe a pouco.
> ...



Boa tarde, a Oregon foi vendida a um user daqui do forum.

Agora tenho uma Davis.

Um abraço


----------



## lsalvador (14 Dez 2010 às 14:50)

Pessoal foi criado no meteotomar uma pasta só de fotos do Tornado de 7 de Dezembro.

Podem visitar.
Obrigado


----------



## lsalvador (11 Abr 2011 às 16:24)

O site MeteoTomar levou uma reestruturação, quando puderem passem por la e deixa-me o vosso comentário.

Obrigado Malta.


----------



## Puma (20 Abr 2011 às 21:31)

Amigo salvador...o site está um espectáculo...os meus parabéns !!

Vou fazer uma sugestão, que embora possa demonstrar um certo gosto pessoal, mas creio que ficava muito bem, no site, umas fotos da maquina.


----------



## actioman (21 Abr 2011 às 11:49)

Sim senhor, muito prático e agradável de se navegar!

Parabéns pela melhoria. 

Tal como disse o colega Puma, podias colocar por lá algumas fotos do local de instalação da Estação.

Um abraço!


----------



## lsalvador (16 Ago 2012 às 13:34)

Foi criada a pagina oficial do MeteoTomar no Facebook, quem quiser fazer um gosto é bem vindo 

https://www.facebook.com/meteotomar.info


----------



## GARFEL (16 Ago 2012 às 21:14)

está feito
e com todo o gosto luis
ab.


----------



## Puma (18 Ago 2012 às 15:52)

E lá vai mais um " Gosto "


----------



## Marcus Vinicius (30 Ago 2012 às 13:13)

lsalvador disse:


> O site MeteoTomar levou uma reestruturação, quando puderem passem por la e deixa-me o vosso comentário.
> 
> Obrigado Malta.



fiquei babando......

good!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  excelent!!! Parabéns!!!

vou copiar.. rsrsrsrsrsrsrs  (brincadeira..)


----------



## lsalvador (26 Fev 2013 às 13:41)

Boas pessoal

Depois do meu site ter sido atacado 2x em pouco tempo, levou uma restruturação total. 

Quem quiser visitar e deixar algum comentário, são sempre bem vindos.


----------



## Werk_AG (26 Fev 2013 às 17:54)

Não sei como estava antes, pois como estou nisto à pouco tempo não conhecia o site... mas gostei. É fácil de navegar. As WebCam são um add on interessante.


----------



## lsalvador (4 Set 2013 às 14:36)

Para informar que o MeteoTomar e o MeteoMoita passaram a ser membros do blitzortung.

Durante a próxima semana o kit será montado e em seguida entrará em testes e até ao final do mês de Setembro, inicio de Outubro espera-se a sua montagem no seu local final.

Irá ter uma página dedicada às trovoadas, dentro do site já existente.

Mais novidades serão dadas pelo tópico do MeteoTomar e no tópico já criado sobre os detectores.


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Set 2013 às 14:45)

Parabéns pela iniciativa e também pela vantagem de termos uma melhor cobertura em Portugal no que toca a detectores de trovoada amadores


----------



## AndréFrade (5 Set 2013 às 21:07)

lsalvador disse:


> Para informar que o MeteoTomar e o MeteoMoita passaram a ser membros do blitzortung.
> 
> Durante a próxima semana o kit será montado e em seguida entrará em testes e até ao final do mês de Setembro, inicio de Outubro espera-se a sua montagem no seu local final.
> 
> ...



Ambos os sites MeteoTomar e MeteoMoita terão essa novidade ?


----------



## lsalvador (6 Set 2013 às 10:47)

AndréFrade disse:


> Ambos os sites MeteoTomar e MeteoMoita terão essa novidade ?



Claro


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Set 2013 às 21:16)

lsalvador disse:


> Claro



Obrigado !

Parabéns a ambas as páginas, sou seguidor de ambas assiduamente.


----------



## Werk_AG (7 Set 2013 às 23:24)

lsalvador disse:


> Para informar que o MeteoTomar e o MeteoMoita passaram a ser membros do blitzortung.
> 
> Durante a próxima semana o kit será montado e em seguida entrará em testes e até ao final do mês de Setembro, inicio de Outubro espera-se a sua montagem no seu local final.
> 
> ...




Eu que começava a pensar que por cá havia pouco interesse por sistemas "home made" vejo este add_on para as duas estações com muito interesse. Parabens pela iniciativa.

Vou certamente seguir as novas páginas quando disponíveis.


----------



## lsalvador (4 Dez 2013 às 14:52)

MeteoTomar, sofreu uma remodelação para absorver as novidades do blitzortung, neste momento foi implementado um sistema de Login que dará acesso a todas as opções, por isso visitem e façam o vosso registo.

Abc malta


----------



## stormy (11 Fev 2014 às 00:51)

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B6dQMjOQsrAsNU9iT1Z1SDVZQkE/edit?pli=1

Estudo interessante sobre a Barragem de Castelo de Bode, com base em dados do MeteoTomar, mais um exemplo da utilidade da nossa comunidade na evolução das ciências da terra no nosso pais!


----------



## actioman (11 Fev 2014 às 15:39)

Parabéns ao lsalvador!

É certamente o resultado de muita dedicação e seriedade no momento de partilhar dados online!


----------

